#   >   -  ! > :  >   ,     ...

## nadyya

:
1.    " "  - 12  () .    08/2024
2. ------
3. ------
4.  "" 49 . (  1 .)  10/2022 
5.  250  16 .  12/2023
6. -------------
7. -----------
8.------------
9.  -  50 .    (7 ).  01/2022
10.   .   ,   -   .    09/2022
11.  19 .  04/12/2021
12.  5  70 .   03/2022
13.  15  ( ) 50 .  12/2021
14.  20  ( ) 30 .  11/2023
15.  10  (   ,   .) 50 .  05/2023
16.   49 .  12/2022
17. ---------------------
18.   ( ) 40 .  11/2023
19. --------------
20.  15 .  02/2023
21.  500  (  ) 50 .  11/2024
22.  (   ) 15 .  . 02/2019.   - 1,5    
23. 600 - 21 .  01/2022
24. --------------
25. -------------
26.  250  ( ) 50 .  08/2023
27. ---------------
28. - ( ) 32 .  03/2022
29.  20  (  1 .) 55 .  11/2025
30.   (   ) ( )  05/2021
31.   10  36 .  06/2023
32. -------------------
33. ---------------
34.  2   ( ). 30 .  11/2021
35.  500-125 7 .  11/2021

:
1.  20  ( ) 14 .  04/2022.  1. 000 .

 - 
+7 921 324 1 39, ,
   ,

----------


## nadyya

.

----------

